# Some Pictures of my MK1



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi

after a good clean yesterday I took some pic's 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks good mate, especially the QS rims.

Your missing an engine cover on the left (you prob know) and Liquid Leather might remove some of the lines in your seats. Happy modding


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hark said:


> Looks good mate, especially the QS rims.
> 
> Your missing an engine cover on the left (you prob know) and Liquid Leather might remove some of the lines in your seats. Happy modding


Thanks Mate

I know the cover is in the boot repairing it at the mo 

will have a look at the leather stuff only used the AutoGlym stuff was not to impressed


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Stu225 said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good mate, especially the QS rims.
> ...


I did a group buy on the cleaner and conditioner last month. No cleaner left but a few bottles of conditioner. Let me know if you need any, drop me a pm.


----------



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice mate!! Just a bit of elbow grease under the bonnet needed now 8)


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

kenjo said:


> Very nice mate!! Just a bit of elbow grease under the bonnet needed now 8)


Tell me about it mate

Anyone recomend anything?


----------



## Teighto (Aug 10, 2008)

get some engine degreaser - Halfrauds will prob sell some own brand stuff. and alot of hard work !!


----------



## mattwarner (Apr 2, 2007)

Yep as said, get some degreaser, autosol, and wd40

Degrease and work in with a small paintbrush, then wash off (making sure youve covered any electrical connectors / alt. etc)

autosol all the metal parts and then dress with wd40 job done!!

P.S what induction kit is that??


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

mattwarner said:


> Yep as said, get some degreaser, autosol, and wd40
> 
> Degrease and work in with a small paintbrush, then wash off (making sure youve covered any electrical connectors / alt. etc)
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

will have a good go at the engine just worried about messing it up :?

do you clean it with the engine running or off?

The induction is the Carbon Intake from Simota Amazing sound 8)

Stu


----------

